

Tuning Graphite for 3M points/minute with a single backend machine (a story) - mokeefe
https://answers.launchpad.net/graphite/+question/178969

======
sciurus
They may want to look at how collectd handles updates to RRD files.

<http://collectd.org/wiki/index.php/Inside_the_RRDtool_plugin>

[http://collectd.org/documentation/manpages/collectd.conf.5.s...](http://collectd.org/documentation/manpages/collectd.conf.5.shtml#plugin_rrdtool)

------
shizcakes
Nice. Another way to deal (at least partially) with the Bursty IO issue is to
turn on the option that forces whisper to do synchronous IO. This patch has
been in graphite since 0.9.8:
<https://bugs.launchpad.net/graphite/+bug/710269/>

